# 2013 Events Calendar



## Kleers-Caroline (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi everyone.

This may be helpful to someone - we have listed a 2013 events section on our website with dates and links etc.

Its only for the shows that we are attending but there are quite a few and the list could be helpful for you to plan your year.

Also serves as a list to meet the beautiful Kleers peeps too :thumb:

Its here : Kleers Show Calendar

Hope helps


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

ill be seeing you at Japfest!


----------



## Kleers-Caroline (Jun 13, 2012)

Japfest 1 is my birthday...Feel free to pop over and sing to me


----------

